# Galaxy amp 2 rootable?



## jasperjax (May 22, 2016)

Have done a little research trying to find any thing about an easy rooting for this device but no hits. I do know of some apps that can give root access haven't tried them but don't exactly trust them to much as have had them soft brick a few devices. 
But any way here is device specs. 
Carrier: cricket wireless
Phone name: Samsung Galaxy amp 2
Model number: Samsung-sm-j120az
Android version: 6.0.1
Baseband: J120AZTUU1APC4
if need any other info on it can supply it


----------



## wpcprez (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm looking for the same thing. No roms no nothing.


----------



## Ciprum (Jun 3, 2016)

@jasperjax Don't worry about it, there's not such thing as a flawless security system.

*Universal rooting methods:*



> *Warnings:*
> You are modifying your own phone on your own risk.
> There is a slight chance that your phone may brick,
> and if it does I will not be held responsible for whatever you do to your phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



*Computerless methods:*
1. Framaroot
2. Towelroot
3. Kingroot for Android
4. Kingoroot for Android (Not recommended, but often works)
5. iRoot for Android
6. z4root

*Methods requiring a computer:*
1. iRoot
2. Root Master
3. Kingroot
3. Kingoroot (Not recommended)
4. CF-Auto-Root

Root Checker - Check if your device is correctly rooted

SuperSU - the recommended superuser application

*ADB and fastboot drivers:*
ADB and fastboot are (extremely simplified) a way for your computer to talk to your phone. And installing them may be a bit of a problem for some users.

To install it on windows there is a handy tool called the 15 Second ADB  installer which will install pretty much everything you need.

On Ubuntu install with:

```
sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
```
On Fedora:

```
sudo dnf install android-tools
```
On OS X using Homebrew:

```
brew install android-platform-tools
```

*Recovery:*
A custom recovery is an important part of device unlocking. It's the best and the most convenient way to fix your device if something goes wrong.
*Root is required (in most cases) for installing the recovery.*

The two most popular recoveries are:
1. Clockworkmod recovery (CWM) - CWM is a very stable recovery with many useful features. You can use the link here to download and install the official version via the ROM Manager app.
2. Team Win Recovery Project (TWRP) - TWRP is a stable recovery with a very nice UI and many features such as the terminal, partition management, file browser and so on. I personally use TWRP because of it's functionality, but if you're starting out CWM would be a better choice because of it's stability and compatibility. Also TWRP is a tiny bit more difficult to install as there is no one click installer.

If your device is not officially supported you can get an unofficial version, however there is no grantee the unofficial version will work, it might even forever break your device. In most cases it does work, just look at what other people who tested it say.
To find unofficial recoveries Google: 
*[your phone model] cwm recovery*
or
*[your phone model] twrp recovery*

*After installing the recovery the first thing you should do it do a nandroid backup.*

If you have any questions first try to Google the answer, but if you can't find it feel free to ask me here with a post (not a PM).
Also remember to quote me or tag me with @janekmuric if you want me to respond.


----------



## wpcprez (Jun 3, 2016)

most of those do not work for 6.0 correct? Amp2 comes with 6.0 stock


----------



## 3volved (Jun 27, 2016)

Has anyone heard anything more about rooting the Cricket Galaxy amp 2?
Just bought it yesterday for a friend and would love to root and possibly unlock it?


----------



## jasperjax (Jul 12, 2016)

i have tried all the computer less ways of trying for root. none have worked. haven't done much with the ones requiring computer to root But does not mean i wont try them at some point. right now this is mostly a Backup phone Just in case i kill my Galaxy s4 (running goldeneye lollipop 5.0.1 rom)  other then that have not seen anything New pop up around the net about it still on my todo list tho


----------



## jasperjax (Aug 4, 2016)

2nd update to this. have tryed iroot root master and kingroot pc version best i get is blacked out screen with phone not responding to anything. Almost like a hard brick. pull battery hold power for a few put battery back in then kicks on just fine like nothing happened. but saddly no root havnt tried CF-Autoroot as to well phone not being listed. much less figuring out how to unlock bootloader. (If its even Able to be unlocked) 

Tho i have noticed something in dev options. a switch to allow for OEM Unlocking. yet booting into recovery and doing the good old "fastboot oem unlock" just gives me the waiting for device that sits there for the next hour. any takes on this @janekmuric ?


----------



## Ciprum (Aug 28, 2016)

jasperjax said:


> 2nd update to this. have tryed iroot root master and kingroot pc version best i get is blacked out screen with phone not responding to anything. Almost like a hard brick. pull battery hold power for a few put battery back in then kicks on just fine like nothing happened. but saddly no root havnt tried CF-Autoroot as to well phone not being listed. much less figuring out how to unlock bootloader. (If its even Able to be unlocked)
> 
> Tho i have noticed something in dev options. a switch to allow for OEM Unlocking. yet booting into recovery and doing the good old "fastboot oem unlock" just gives me the waiting for device that sits there for the next hour. any takes on this @janekmuric ?

Click to collapse



Sorry for not posting for 20 days. I've been of xda for a while. Anyways the reason why it's stuck there is because you are trying to run fastboot commands in recovery. You are supposed to run them in fastboot mode.

Just Google "[phone name] how to enter fastboot mode" or try pressing random buttons to boot the phone into fastboot. From there you should be able to run "fastboot oem unlock" (This will erase ALL data).

If it still doesn't work even if you are in fastboot mode then you have incorrectly installed fastboot drivers on your PC. Google is your best friend here.


----------



## jasperjax (Aug 30, 2016)

janekmuric said:


> Sorry for not posting for 20 days. I've been of xda for a while. Anyways the reason why it's stuck there is because you are trying to run fastboot commands in recovery. You are supposed to run them in fastboot mode.
> 
> Just Google "[phone name] how to enter fastboot mode" or try pressing random buttons to boot the phone into fastboot. From there you should be able to run "fastboot oem unlock" (This will erase ALL data).
> 
> If it still doesn't work even if you are in fastboot mode then you have incorrectly installed fastboot drivers on your PC. Google is your best friend here.

Click to collapse



your fine this has been a slow moving project for me anyway. and yes i know about running fastboot in fastboot mode BUT heres my issue. i have download mode or recovery. thats about it. attempted this in download mode also for giggles and got same thing expected that honestly but worth a shot. from adb have tryed "adb reboot fastboot , adb reboot bootloader" and a few others just to get close to anything that would give me a different screen. as for key combo's nothing has worked. tryed with normal shutoff and turn on and with taking battery out holding power then popping battery back in with no luck. as for googling how to get into fastboot just some info that covers "Most" devices still not a whole lot about this device on how to root it much less anything more. heck half my searching brings up this forum thread as the top item.  so this really has me stumped.


----------



## Ciprum (Aug 30, 2016)

jasperjax said:


> your fine this has been a slow moving project for me anyway. and yes i know about running fastboot in fastboot mode BUT heres my issue. i have download mode or recovery. thats about it. attempted this in download mode also for giggles and got same thing expected that honestly but worth a shot. from adb have tryed "adb reboot fastboot , adb reboot bootloader" and a few others just to get close to anything that would give me a different screen. as for key combo's nothing has worked. tryed with normal shutoff and turn on and with taking battery out holding power then popping battery back in with no luck. as for googling how to get into fastboot just some info that covers "Most" devices still not a whole lot about this device on how to root it much less anything more. heck half my searching brings up this forum thread as the top item.  so this really has me stumped.

Click to collapse



If your device doesn't have fastboot mode there is no point in trying to do anything with it. Anyways try downloading Poot  and rooting with that. It's just an app that you install on your phone. I've tried it on my phones, it never worked, but a lot of people on the internet are saying it worked for them so you should try it.


----------



## jasperjax (Sep 1, 2016)

janekmuric said:


> If your device doesn't have fastboot mode there is no point in trying to do anything with it. Anyways try downloading Poot  and rooting with that. It's just an app that you install on your phone. I've tried it on my phones, it never worked, but a lot of people on the internet are saying it worked for them so you should try it.

Click to collapse



yeah poot has never worked for me on any device so far. always get (Ministro can not satisfy your application depedencies) error. just as this time around. but as i have located an "updated" rom for this device (and as i forgot to turn off device last night it took on the update on its own anyway Yay me) i may just try doing some light flashing. with odin at the ready just to be safe.


----------



## imagetrekker (Sep 2, 2016)

Anyone figure this out? I have a cricket samsung galaxy amp 2 (SM-J120AZ). I've tried every way possible to root it with no luck. I've tried all the methods above and none of them work for the amp 2.


----------



## jasperjax (Sep 3, 2016)

@imagetrekker Not yet. another device very close to this one is the SM-J120A (Samsung Galaxy Express 3) everything matchs up besides the android version is comes with.(6.0) would think if they root that one this one would be able to be rooted same way or if this one gets rooted first should work on other.


----------



## jboyed1999 (Nov 17, 2016)

Anyone figure out how to root this phone yet? I have never had a device that can't be rooted one way or another but this one is being really tricky...


----------



## Julianacat (Dec 30, 2016)

I'd like to bump this too! I've tried many methods with no success. Any other options to try?


----------



## TrYilL1129 (Jan 7, 2017)

Bump


----------



## MuzicSoulWorldly (Jan 11, 2017)

*Where did you find that SM-J120AZ ROM ?*



jasperjax said:


> yeah poot has never worked for me on any device so far. always get (Ministro can not satisfy your application depedencies) error. just as this time around. but as i have located an "updated" rom for this device (and as i forgot to turn off device last night it took on the update on its own anyway Yay me) i may just try doing some light flashing. with odin at the ready just to be safe.

Click to collapse



Hey man, this is very very important. You said you located an updated ROM for the Samsung Galaxy Amp 2 (SM-J120AZ Cricket). I've been searching high and low, so if you could direct me to where you found it, I would so very much appreciate it.


----------



## Greywire (Jan 11, 2017)

*Can't format SD card for internal use*

So I guess Samsung have saw fit to disable the ability to format an SD card for internal storage, which means you can't move any apps to the SD card. With the limited memory on this Galaxy Amp2 this makes it near useless!

We need to get root on this so maybe we can fix this... 

adb shell sm set-force-adoptable true

Should fix it, but only with root...


----------



## jasperjax (Jan 17, 2017)

sorry had some computer issues shortly after a thunderstorm but im back up and running so Sorry for the very late replys 


MuzicSoulWorldly said:


> Hey man, this is very very important. You said you located an updated ROM for the Samsung Galaxy Amp 2 (SM-J120AZ Cricket). I've been searching high and low, so if you could direct me to where you found it, I would so very much appreciate it.

Click to collapse


 @MuzicSoulWorldly was actualy able to get it from http://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?r=&v=&q=j120az&exact=1



Greywire said:


> So I guess Samsung have saw fit to disable the ability to format an SD card for internal storage, which means you can't move any apps to the SD card. With the limited memory on this Galaxy Amp2 this makes it near useless!
> 
> We need to get root on this so maybe we can fix this...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @Greywire Not quite you can do it with out root. commands are as this 

```
adb shell
sm list-disks
sm partition <DISK> private
reboot
```
<DISK> needs to be replaced with the output of the previous command. For example  sm partition disk:179,64 private.  That will format the entire SD card and adopt it. Another way would be to use sm partition <DISK> mixed <VALUE>  replace <DISK> same as with other way but value would be in a % of disk you want adopted example "sm partition disk:179,64 mixed 50"  would make adopt half your sd card.


----------



## Greywire (Jan 17, 2017)

*thanks..*

I actually discovered this right after I posted.  Hopefully anybody else having this issue will see your posting though for the solution.

Still would be nice to get root on this phone. Any ideas on how to carrier unlock it?


----------



## jasperjax (May 22, 2016)

Have done a little research trying to find any thing about an easy rooting for this device but no hits. I do know of some apps that can give root access haven't tried them but don't exactly trust them to much as have had them soft brick a few devices. 
But any way here is device specs. 
Carrier: cricket wireless
Phone name: Samsung Galaxy amp 2
Model number: Samsung-sm-j120az
Android version: 6.0.1
Baseband: J120AZTUU1APC4
if need any other info on it can supply it


----------



## jasperjax (Jan 18, 2017)

Greywire said:


> I actually discovered this right after I posted.  Hopefully anybody else having this issue will see your posting though for the solution.
> 
> Still would be nice to get root on this phone. Any ideas on how to carrier unlock it?

Click to collapse



quite simple actually. https://www.cricketwireless.com/support/apps-and-services/device-unlock/customer/device-unlock.html  i mean only thing really will hold you back is the being active for 6 months. But its simple as that.


----------



## PDX-One (Jan 22, 2017)

Still really hoping for a way to get apps on the SD... 

[email protected]:/ $
[email protected]:/ $
[email protected]:/ $ adb shell
/system/bin/sh: adb: not found
127|[email protected]:/ $ sm list-disks
disk:179,32
m partition disk:179,32 private                    <
Error: java.lang.SecurityException: android.permission.MOUNT_FORMAT_FILESYSTEMS: Neither user 10164 nor current process has android.permission.MOUNT_FORMAT_FILESYSTEMS.
1|[email protected]:/ $


----------



## jasperjax (Jan 28, 2017)

PDX-One said:


> Still really hoping for a way to get apps on the SD...
> 
> [email protected]:/ $
> [email protected]:/ $
> ...

Click to collapse



weird... try using sm partition disk:179,32 mixed 100 i never have made my SD card fully adopted like to keep a small section open kind of like a swap section. but thats just me.


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Mar 18, 2017)

I've seemed to latch on to the least popular devices of late. No love for the humble Amp 2 nor ZTE Zmax Pro in which I perchance to root. I blame on the wife and her nazi budgeting ways. Alas, I am here. Maybe I'll root this little bugger via old school Linux terminal and pure stubborness, maybe not. She's a lurker. Ha!

Update: After some research (not much, mind you I just got this phone today) I've noticed the specs are pretty much identical to the budgety Samsung J1.  I'm going to try methods as prescribed for it using Odin and follow up here as it goes.  Wish me luck (the wife fell asleep)!


----------



## ian2113 (Mar 21, 2017)

Aimless Rambler said:


> I've seemed to latch on to the least popular devices of late. No love for the humble Amp 2 nor ZTE Zmax Pro in which I perchance to root. I blame on the wife and her nazi budgeting ways. Alas, I am here. Maybe I'll root this little bugger via old school Linux terminal and pure stubborness, maybe not. She's a lurker. Ha!
> 
> Update: After some research (not much, mind you I just got this phone today) I've noticed the specs are pretty much identical to the budgety Samsung J1.  I'm going to try methods as prescribed for it using Odin and follow up here as it goes.  Wish me luck (the wife fell asleep)!

Click to collapse



you get anything on this yet?


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Mar 22, 2017)

ian2113 said:


> you get anything on this yet?

Click to collapse



Still working on it. Job, wife, kids tend to interfere. Also ... got distracted by revisiting what I've forgotten since jellybean days.  I'll be able to commit more time (fruitfully) this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Cody2885 (Mar 26, 2017)

*successful root of sm-j120a*

You have to flash this file (ENG_BOOT_J120A_PC1. tar) i used Heimdall. then use Kingroot to root the phone, i used the phone installed app from the webpage.     
                     Good luck im fairly certain it will work for you guys phone as well since its the engineering bootloader for sm-j120az


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Mar 28, 2017)

[/COLOR]





jasperjax said:


> Have done a little research trying to find any thing about an easy rooting for this device but no hits. I do know of some apps that can give root access haven't tried them but don't exactly trust them to much as have had them soft brick a few devices.
> But any way here is device specs.
> Carrier: cricket wireless
> Phone name: Samsung Galaxy amp 2
> ...

Click to collapse



You might try submitting a request on CF autoroot.  It seems to fit what you seek.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980683


----------



## cmandrews3 (Mar 29, 2017)

Cody2885 said:


> You have to flash this file (ENG_BOOT_J120A_PC1. tar) i used Heimdall. then use Kingroot to root the phone, i used the phone installed app from the webpage.
> Good luck im fairly certain it will work for you guys phone as well since its the engineering bootloader for sm-j120az

Click to collapse



Can anyone confirm Cody2885's method? I spent several hours last night trying to get it to work, but I'm having issues both with Heimdall (initialising protocol hangs when trying to get the PIT file from my SM-J120AZ handset) and with getting sgs2toext4 to convert the firmware available online to ext4 format (says "32 B/s" on loop when system.img is dropped in, can't read the img file?). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Mar 30, 2017)

cmandrews3 said:


> Can anyone confirm Cody2885's method? I spent several hours last night trying to get it to work, but I'm having issues both with Heimdall (initialising protocol hangs when trying to get the PIT file from my SM-J120AZ handset) and with getting sgs2toext4 to convert the firmware available online to ext4 format (says "32 B/s" on loop when system.img is dropped in, can't read the img file?). Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Not as yet. I'm preparing first, downloading everything including our stock rom in case of a softbrick.  There's a good thread on our sister phone (Express 3) you may find useful. I'm going to try this shortly, I'll be using Odin not Heimdall.

Update: I can confirm it works using Odin. I'm not sure how to troubleshoot Heimdall (havent used it for awhile).  I also followed steps outlined for the SM-120AZ's  sister device the Samsung Galaxy Express 3 here  >>> https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...-express-3-t3573646/post71644244#post71644244.  If you read the aforementioned thread and decide that you do not want to have all the Kingroot garbage on your device and decide to buy the Super-Sume app I highly recommend reading the developers instructions  here >>> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=darkslide.com.supersumepro.  As it stands, I'm still waiting for the results pertaining to the Super-Sume app.  It's replaced Kingroot with SuperSU but is still processing the Kingroot uninstall (30 minutes into).  If you just want root now at any cost try it but I'd wait for more testing information, might have to disable Knox, etc , Wifi issues staying connected with logon.  All that kind of jazz. I'll keep everyone updated as I can.  I have a job dangit.

Update:  Rooted and no more Kingroot madness. Now,  to figure out this Knox thing.


----------



## cmandrews3 (Mar 31, 2017)

Aimless Rambler said:


> Not as yet. I'm preparing first, downloading everything including our stock rom in case of a softbrick.  There's a good thread on our sister phone (Express 3) you may find useful. I'm going to try this shortly, I'll be using Odin not Heimdall.
> 
> Update: I can confirm it works using Odin. I'm not sure how to troubleshoot Heimdall (havent used it for awhile).  I also followed steps outlined for the SM-120AZ's  sister device the Samsung Galaxy Express 3 here  >>> https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...-express-3-t3573646/post71644244#post71644244.  If you read the aforementioned thread and decide that you do not want to have all the Kingroot garbage on your device and decide to buy the Super-Sume app I highly recommend reading the developers instructions  here >>> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=darkslide.com.supersumepro.  As it stands, I'm still waiting for the results pertaining to the Super-Sume app.  It's replaced Kingroot with SuperSU but is still processing the Kingroot uninstall (30 minutes into).  If you just want root now at any cost try it but I'd wait for more testing information, might have to disable Knox, etc , Wifi issues staying connected with logon.  All that kind of jazz. I'll keep everyone updated as I can.  I have a job dangit.
> 
> Update:  Rooted and no more Kingroot madness. Now,  to figure out this Knox thing.

Click to collapse



That's great news, many thanks for the update!  I'll see if I can carve out time tonight or this weekend to try the method you describe.


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Mar 31, 2017)

cmandrews3 said:


> That's great news, many thanks for the update! I'll see if I can carve out time tonight or this weekend to try the method you describe.

Click to collapse



It's a fairly painless process. Read the Express 3 thread I linked above and follow the instructions, be sure to thank the OP there! If you have any issues let me know. I had a few problems after the initial root but fenagled my way through it. Good luck!


----------



## Dratini (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks to everyone here! I rooted it but I can't get rid of KingRoot the free way. I don't want to pay $3.99 to get of something that works already so I'm going to keep KingRoot, I installed the hosts blocker so maybe it will be unable to ping anyway. This isn't my primary phone anyway (although its specs are slightly better than the iphone 5 I've been using for years). 


        I tried to install the J2 TWRP recovery and it soft bricked it, I tripped Knox and I flashed the stock recovery. The TWRP recovery backup didn't work for me, the 'real' backup is about 9mb, I had to download a nearly 1GB file and extra 2 huge files, 1 was 900MB and the other was 2GB before I got to the tiny recovery backup, I'll upload it once I get back on my windows computer. Because of this...
    
 I have attached an MD5 you can flash to recovery in case you break it, use it on the AP section, but unzip it first.

I don't regret getting this over the Amp Prime at all, its a great little device, Android runs surprisingly well on less than 1GB of ram. Apps still close pretty often sadly, but its bearable. The screen is a nice AMOLED display but the resolution is noticeably terrible like its a budget device from 2011 still. The audio is very clear, with viper4android its great! Don't think the flashlight works though. Anything else not working?

I want to get xposed on here (reason I tried to flash TWRP). Finally a budget phone that has root, and seemingly very recently too! I had bad luck with other budget devices (ZTE Zmax Pro, LG Tribute HD) and now I have a phone I can root!


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Apr 1, 2017)

Dratini said:


> Thanks to everyone here! I rooted it but I can't get rid of KingRoot the free way. I don't want to pay $3.99 to get of something that works already so I'm going to keep KingRoot, I installed the hosts blocker so maybe it will be unable to ping anyway. This isn't my primary phone anyway (although its specs are slightly better than the iphone 5 I've been using for years).
> 
> 
> I tried to install the J2 TWRP recovery and it soft bricked it, I tripped Knox and I flashed the stock recovery. The TWRP recovery backup didn't work for me, the 'real' backup is about 9mb, I had to download a nearly 1GB file and extra 2 huge files, 1 was 900MB and the other was 2GB before I got to the tiny recovery backup, I'll upload it once I get back on my windows computer. Because of this...
> ...

Click to collapse



I too came from the Chinese phablet (ZTE Zmax Pro). Sold it due to it wearing holes out in my pocket. My primary device is an old Nexus 5, I got the Amp 2 free for rolling my service over to Cricket.  I went the paid app route to save my marriage. It's worth the 4 bucks, Kingroot was annoying. Not so much as my wife but easier to get rid of.  Thanks for the MD5!


----------



## Dratini (Apr 2, 2017)

I been playing around with it a lot. It's very capable after I disabled Google play services services and some Samsung crap. Three OLED is awesome at night. I really want Xposed and a custom recovery on here, it would make it perfect.

Android runs way better on less than a gig than I remember!

I love free phones. They got so much better


----------



## HampTheToker (Apr 2, 2017)

Were you on the latest OTA when you acquired root? My dad's Amp 2 got it a couple days ago. Hopefully, this method is still viable. His is on the January 2017 security patch.


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Apr 3, 2017)

HampTheToker said:


> Were you on the latest OTA when you acquired root? My dad's Amp 2 got it a couple days ago. Hopefully, this method is still viable. His is on the January 2017 security patch.

Click to collapse



Me personally, no. I disabled automatic automatic updates as soon as I got the phone. I imagine that this method would still work though. I'm currently looking at a TWRP option for recovery. I'll update as soon as that milestone comes.


----------



## jasperjax (Apr 3, 2017)

Aimless Rambler said:


> Me personally, no. I disabled automatic automatic updates as soon as I got the phone. I imagine that this method would still work though. I'm currently looking at a TWRP option for recovery. I'll update as soon as that milestone comes.

Click to collapse



Very nice I knew the answer was there some where just couldn't put 2+2 together. Now if can do custom recovery (unlocked bootloader) that would make this device a very very good budget phone. Root alone makes it 10x better (once debloated that is) lol.


----------



## HampTheToker (Apr 4, 2017)

When I click on the blue button in SuperSU me prep it just says valid copy and doesn't do anything. What am I doing wrong here?

Edit: Nevermind. Apparently, I lost root after a reboot and had to reroot.


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Apr 4, 2017)

HampTheToker said:


> When I click on the blue button in SuperSU me prep it just says valid copy and doesn't do anything. What am I doing wrong here?

Click to collapse



Click on the blue button and wait. It should say something along the lines of kingroot located, then progress into the uninstall phase. If nothing appears to be happening after a few tries, reboot the phone and try again. If you still have no joy (as they say) you might try uninstalling the super sume app and then reinstalling it. That's what I had to do. SuperSU should be installed, you might want to check.


----------



## jasperjax (May 22, 2016)

Have done a little research trying to find any thing about an easy rooting for this device but no hits. I do know of some apps that can give root access haven't tried them but don't exactly trust them to much as have had them soft brick a few devices. 
But any way here is device specs. 
Carrier: cricket wireless
Phone name: Samsung Galaxy amp 2
Model number: Samsung-sm-j120az
Android version: 6.0.1
Baseband: J120AZTUU1APC4
if need any other info on it can supply it


----------



## HampTheToker (Apr 4, 2017)

Have yall tried flashing Wanam's Xposed for Samsung stock roms using Flashify?


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Apr 4, 2017)

HampTheToker said:


> Have yall tried flashing Wanam's Xposed for Samsung stock roms using Flashify?

Click to collapse



I haven't.  I may eventually but trying for recovery first.


----------



## HampTheToker (Apr 4, 2017)

Aimless Rambler said:


> I haven't.  I may eventually but trying for recovery first.

Click to collapse



That's the only thing holding me back. If it bootloops, then I have no way of recovering.


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Apr 4, 2017)

HampTheToker said:


> That's the only thing holding me back. If it bootloops, then I have no way of recovering.

Click to collapse



You can get the stock rom and flash via Odin in case of such an emergency.


----------



## HampTheToker (Apr 4, 2017)

Aimless Rambler said:


> You can get the stock rom and flash via Odin in case of such an emergency.

Click to collapse



Link?


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Apr 4, 2017)

HampTheToker said:


> Link?

Click to collapse



There's a couple links within this thread actually, one straight up stock and one semi straight (I'm supposing). If you're using the phone app like myself it can be tricky to actually get back n forth so I'll repost below. Be sure to thank the people who posted them! Just remember to research how to flash via Odin before trying.  

1. Stock - http://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?r=&v=&q=j120az&exact=1 - with thanks to jasperjax.

2. Dratini's - on page 4 of this thread - https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/galaxy-2-rootable-t3384285/page4.


----------



## HampTheToker (Apr 4, 2017)

Must have missed it. Sorry about that, but thanks for reposting!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasperjax (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah that stock that I posted was from the first ota update so it's as stock as your going to get unless some can get a backup of the true non-updated stock. Don't think it really matters to much but with out anything to compare to its really hard to tell

*Edit*
And yes it is the full rom not just the update package.


----------



## HampTheToker (Apr 5, 2017)

jasperjax said:


> Yeah that stock that I posted was from the first ota update so it's as stock as your going to get unless some can get a backup of the true non-updated stock. Don't think it really matters to much but with out anything to compare to its really hard to tell
> 
> *Edit*
> And yes it is the full rom not just the update package.

Click to collapse



You, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar for posting that. Haven't needed it yet, but I do anticipate it until there's a working TWRP img  to save us from ourselves.


----------



## Dratini (Apr 5, 2017)

HampTheToker said:


> Were you on the latest OTA when you acquired root? My dad's Amp 2 got it a couple days ago. Hopefully, this method is still viable. His is on the January 2017 security patch.

Click to collapse



I wasn't either, but I think you should be fine, its not an exploit, its a file that allows you to get root.




Aimless Rambler said:


> Me personally, no. I disabled automatic automatic updates as soon as I got the phone. I imagine that this method would still work though. I'm currently looking at a TWRP option for recovery. I'll update as soon as that milestone comes.

Click to collapse



I tried to update and now I can't since it knows its been rooted. As long as you don't care about tripping knox, the recovery I uploaded will save you if you have a problem. 



Aimless Rambler said:


> There's a couple links within this thread actually, one straight up stock and one semi straight (I'm supposing). If you're using the phone app like myself it can be tricky to actually get back n forth so I'll repost below. Be sure to thank the people who posted them! Just remember to research how to flash via Odin before trying.
> 
> 1. Stock - http://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?r=&v=&q=j120az&exact=1 - with thanks to jasperjax.
> 
> 2. Dratini's - on page 4 of this thread - https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/galaxy-2-rootable-t3384285/page4.

Click to collapse



Mine is a stock recovery. I only got it because I wrecked the boot with a TWRP that didn't work for it. The actual rom is huge. its like 900MB, the first file that I downloaded. If you want that one its huge: https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0BwvezwPRpyjkOXI1NnYxZjRiVE0


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Apr 6, 2017)

Dratini said:


> Mine is a stock recovery. I only got it because I wrecked the boot with a TWRP that didn't work for it. The actual rom is huge. its like 900MB, the first file that I downloaded. If you want that one its huge: https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0BwvezwPRpyjkOXI1NnYxZjRiVE0

Click to collapse



 What TWRP did you try?


----------



## HampTheToker (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone else have problems with the flashlight quick settings  toggle not working? I had to download an app for it because the quick settings toggle just doesn't work.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dratini (Apr 6, 2017)

Aimless Rambler said:


> What TWRP did you try?

Click to collapse



I googled the exynos chipset and chose a phone that had the same processor. I forgot which one it was. I thought that was all that was needed.

Labeled twrp-3.1.0-0-j2lte.img (Galaxy J2) I don't know why I chose this one but I have OSX and I don't know how to use heimdall, so I would rather try a lot of recoveries if I can use a 'close enough one" at once.

Since I already tripped knox I don't mind flashing more random ones if you have any ideas. How were you planning to get TWRP working?



HampTheToker said:


> Anyone else have problems with the flashlight quick settings  toggle not working? I had to download an app for it because the quick settings toggle just doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I mentioned this as well.


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Apr 6, 2017)

HampTheToker said:


> Anyone else have problems with the flashlight quick settings toggle not working? I had to download an app for it because the quick settings toggle just doesn't work.

Click to collapse



Didn't know it until I tried, but no doesn't work for me either.

---------- Post added at 04:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 AM ----------




Dratini said:


> I googled the exynos chipset and chose a phone that had the same processor. I forgot which one it was. I thought that was all that was needed

Click to collapse



I've been loitering in the Galaxy Express 3 and J120F  threads in my spare time looking for a similar route. We may have to commit to compiling our own.


----------



## HampTheToker (Apr 6, 2017)

Dratini said:


> I googled the exynos chipset and chose a phone that had the same processor. I forgot which one it was. I thought that was all that was needed.
> 
> Labeled twrp-3.1.0-0-j2lte.img
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry. I originally read through this thread a while ago, so I've clearly forgotten a few things.


----------



## Dratini (Apr 6, 2017)

Aimless Rambler said:


> Didn't know it until I tried, but no doesn't work for me either.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That sucks, I read through the howto but I don't understand it at all. It probably isn't hard. What are the requirements for a TWRP to work? Would CWM be easier? I prefer TWRP but if I can get clockwork I can add xposed that way and it is all the same to me. Really wanna get that on here and be able to backup the rom.



HampTheToker said:


> Sorry. I originally read through this thread a while ago, so I've clearly forgotten a few things.

Click to collapse



no worries man, just confirming its a problem of root. I haven't seen any other issues though.

As a secondary device I use for nigh reading. Highly suggest you guys get CF.lumen, Lux, greenify, and if you disable the google play store and google play services and use aptoide instead you can get more than 10hr of SoT. With Viper4Android the audio sounds amazing (maybe it would be good without it too, there is no artifact that I heard with my KZ ATR and other KZ headphones). Liveboot is fun for booting up, but since I use quickboot, its rarely used although its fun to see the nerdy bootup. Really want to get xposed so I can get microg for apps that require google play services.


I messed up the DPI on it, easy DPI changer has been the best one for changing DPI for me. I used another one that broke the DPI, and I ended up using some commands to set the DPI on adb.http://www.androidbeat.com/2015/07/how-to-change-dpi-of-android-device-without-root/ In case anyone has a problem with it... I set it back to 240 so it would boot correctly.

Tomorrow I will try this one: https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...overy-official-twrp-on5ltetmo-galaxy-t3422730
It seems to be similar at least in terms of processor and the version of android. J2 failed but I don't know what the requirements are for working TWRP.

I've asked some people on IRC and they told me it has to be compiled for this. This is a guide https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625
It probably be easier to change a few settings from something that is similar to this build such as the the on5 or j2.


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm subscribed to that TWRP discussion also. The Samsung is a secondary device for me as well but I might as well try right? Thanks for the suggestions above!


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Apr 7, 2017)

Dratini said:


> Mine is a stock recovery. I only got it because I wrecked the boot with a TWRP that didn't work for it. The actual rom is huge. its like 900MB, the first file that I downloaded. If you want that one its huge: https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0BwvezwPRpyjkOXI1NnYxZjRiVE0

Click to collapse



Thanks again! Just had to use it due to trying a recovery. No joy.


----------



## Dratini (Apr 8, 2017)

Aimless Rambler said:


> Thanks again! Just had to use it due to trying a recovery. No joy.

Click to collapse



Looks like we will have to wait for a recovery or make our own. I'm a little surprised that its not more popular, its a free phone and I'd assume that people would want to root it and do stuff to it. Its not as popular as the ON5 even though I think its a little better with the AMOLED.

I don't know how to do it so I will probably wait around until someone makes it or in my spare time I'll see how difficult it is to make. The battery life after disabling google play services and the telephone stuff is unreal. I legit love this phone, and I now feel super ripped off for buying apple products. I just spent $830 for an iPhone 6S, an SE and an Apple Watch together and they don't give me good battery life, an AMOLED, or the amount of customization that I got on this phone. I waited months for a jailbreak and its still not close to what I can do on this phone. I can't wait to get a better budget android phone that I can probably do way more on. Shame android is crippled by google play services draining the battery, its great without google.

If I get recovery working or xposed I'll definitely post. Its the only thing to make it perfect.


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Apr 8, 2017)

Dratini said:


> Looks like we will have to wait for a recovery or make our own. I'm a little surprised that its not more popular, its a free phone and I'd assume that people would want to root it and do stuff to it. Its not as popular as the ON5 even though I think its a little better with the AMOLED.
> 
> I don't know how to do it so I will probably wait around until someone makes it or in my spare time I'll see how difficult it is to make. The battery life after disabling google play services and the telephone stuff is unreal. I legit love this phone, and I now feel super ripped off for buying apple products. I just spent $830 for an iPhone 6S, an SE and an Apple Watch together and they don't give me good battery life, an AMOLED, or the amount of customization that I got on this phone. I waited months for a jailbreak and its still not close to what I can do on this phone. I can't wait to get a better budget android phone that I can probably do way more on. Shame android is crippled by google play services draining the battery, its great without google.
> 
> If I get recovery working or xposed I'll definitely post. Its the only thing to make it perfect.

Click to collapse



I've been an Android fan since my Samsung Captivate days. That's a milenial ago in tech years. If you want to have fun with a budget device I'd suggest buying a second hand Nexus 5. As far as a recovery goes I'm in the same spot.


----------



## jasperjax (May 22, 2016)

Have done a little research trying to find any thing about an easy rooting for this device but no hits. I do know of some apps that can give root access haven't tried them but don't exactly trust them to much as have had them soft brick a few devices. 
But any way here is device specs. 
Carrier: cricket wireless
Phone name: Samsung Galaxy amp 2
Model number: Samsung-sm-j120az
Android version: 6.0.1
Baseband: J120AZTUU1APC4
if need any other info on it can supply it


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Apr 8, 2017)

Dratini said:


> Tomorrow I will try this one: https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...overy-official-twrp-on5ltetmo-galaxy-t3422730
> It seems to be similar at least in terms of processor and the version of android. J2 failed but I don't know what the requirements are for working TWRP.
> 
> I've asked some people on IRC and they told me it has to be compiled for this. This is a guide https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625
> It probably be easier to change a few settings from something that is similar to this build such as the the on5 or j2.

Click to collapse



Have you delved into this thread at all? It may hold some promise (Exynos 3475). 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/requests-team-win-recovery-project-t3420007


----------



## HampTheToker (Apr 8, 2017)

Dratini said:


> I can't wait to get a better budget android phone that I can probably do way more on. Shame android is crippled by google play services draining the battery, its great without google.

Click to collapse



I would HIGHLY suggest a OnePlus 3T. As I said before, the Amp 2 is my dad's. I have the 3T and I love the hell out of it. Best phone I've ever had hands down. It's even the top device here at XDA. Extremely root friendly. OnePlus even honors their warranty regardless of root unlike other OEMs. This community put them on the map and they haven't forgotten it.



Aimless Rambler said:


> I've been an Android fan since my Samsung Captivate days. That's a milenial ago in tech years.

Click to collapse



My first was the Samsung Moment. Android 1.5 Donut on a Samsung phone with a slide out keyboard. Now, that phone had some cool factor. I'd totally buy another one if Samsung remade it. Early root junkie back then were rockin' the HTC Hero, though. Still loved my Moment.



Aimless Rambler said:


> Have you delved into this thread at all? It may hold some promise (Exynos 3475).
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/requests-team-win-recovery-project-t3420007

Click to collapse



That's exactly the best place to get TWRP going on this phone. I've only ever built TWRP once before, but it was for a crappy RCA tablet and it didn't work out, anyway. I have two 7 year old boys, so I couldn't make time for it if my life depended on it. I'll help where and when I can, though.


----------



## Dratini (Apr 9, 2017)

Aimless Rambler said:


> I've been an Android fan since my Samsung Captivate days. That's a milenial ago in tech years. If you want to have fun with a budget device I'd suggest buying a second hand Nexus 5. As far as a recovery goes I'm in the same spot.

Click to collapse



Man thats such a long time ago. My 3rd phone was a Droid, loved that thing. Its around the same time as the captivate.



Aimless Rambler said:


> Have you delved into this thread at all? It may hold some promise (Exynos 3475).
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/requests-team-win-recovery-project-t3420007

Click to collapse



I'll ask the OP for help. That's a good find!




HampTheToker said:


> I would HIGHLY suggest a OnePlus 3T. As I said before, the Amp 2 is my dad's. I have the 3T and I love the hell out of it. Best phone I've ever had hands down. It's even the top device here at XDA. Extremely root friendly. OnePlus even honors their warranty regardless of root unlike other OEMs. This community put them on the map and they haven't forgotten it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've heard they were bad at first with warranty. Picked up a friend of mine's phone via truck when it was invite only. Said they never got it even though they did the pickup. Hopefully they got better since then.

Man the Samsung Moment.. I made so much fun of Samsung for their ridiculous names. Nouns, Adjectives, Verbs, all random and now its Galaxy then a random noun. 

I'm going to ask the OP of the exynos thread about doing our phones.


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Apr 9, 2017)

I made so much fun of Samsung for their ridiculous names. Nouns said:
			
		

> True enough about the names Samsung gives.  I figure it's US marketing.
> 
> I'm trying the old android kitchen route at the moment for our rom. I use to tinker with it back in the day so I downloaded an updated version of it to see what I can do. Hopefully between the few of us here we'll come up with something (recovery, debloated rom, etc). I'm not opposed to using Odin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Dratini (Apr 12, 2017)

I asked the OP in the other thread if he could help with TWRP, he hasn't replied.


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Apr 13, 2017)

Dratini said:


> I asked the OP in the other thread if he could help with TWRP, he hasn't replied.

Click to collapse



Here's hoping they respond. Though I noticed that thread hasn't been updated since August.


----------



## Schitts.McGee (Apr 17, 2017)

Glad to see  you  guys are active in trying to root this amp2 / j120az. I have tried a many of methods to root this thing and have failed miserably. I'm going to try the odin method when I get some free time.


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Apr 17, 2017)

Schitts.McGee said:


> Glad to see you guys are active in trying to root this amp2 / j120az. I have tried a many of methods to root this thing and have failed miserably. I'm going to try the odin method when I get some free time.

Click to collapse



Tis rooted, trying for a recovery option. See page 3 for root.


----------



## Schitts.McGee (Apr 19, 2017)

I got root... finally. Thanks for posting the information. Good luck on getting the twrp recovery. Once again thanks.


----------



## rfigueroa1289 (May 9, 2017)

Aimless Rambler said:


> There's a couple links within this thread actually, one straight up stock and one semi straight (I'm supposing). If you're using the phone app like myself it can be tricky to actually get back n forth so I'll repost below. Be sure to thank the people who posted them! Just remember to research how to flash via Odin before trying.
> 
> 1. Stock - http://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?r=&v=&q=j120az&exact=1 - with thanks to jasperjax.
> 
> 2. Dratini's - on page 4 of this thread - https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/galaxy-2-rootable-t3384285/page4.

Click to collapse




Hi Everybody, I've tried flashing back to a stock rom because I soft bricked my phone with the link you provided.  Everytime I try to flash the phone in Odin I get a fail.  idk if I'm doing something wrong or whatever but I tried asking in my own thread but no replies.  I can't even download any apps nor does the internal storage work or SD card.  I want to flash my phone back to stock.  Can somebody tell me what I'm doing wrong or is this rom incompatable or something thanks......


----------



## Aimless Rambler (May 10, 2017)

rfigueroa1289 said:


> Hi Everybody, I've tried flashing back to a stock rom because I soft bricked my phone with the link you provided.  Everytime I try to flash the phone in Odin I get a fail.  idk if I'm doing something wrong or whatever but I tried asking in my own thread but no replies.  I can't even download any apps nor does the internal storage work or SD card.  I want to flash my phone back to stock.  Can somebody tell me what I'm doing wrong or is this rom incompatable or something thanks......

Click to collapse



Need a little more information to go on. With what you've provided all I can say is to insure you downloaded the correct Odin flashable rom for the Galaxy Amp 2 and have researched (Googled) how to use Odin (proper ticks checked, etc.). It wouldn't hurt also to insure you have the latest Odin software. Also, when it failed if was there any particular error message noticed as well.


----------



## jasperjax (May 10, 2017)

rfigueroa1289 said:


> Hi Everybody, I've tried flashing back to a stock rom because I soft bricked my phone with the link you provided.  Everytime I try to flash the phone in Odin I get a fail.  idk if I'm doing something wrong or whatever but I tried asking in my own thread but no replies.  I can't even download any apps nor does the internal storage work or SD card.  I want to flash my phone back to stock.  Can somebody tell me what I'm doing wrong or is this rom incompatable or something thanks......

Click to collapse



You should also try making sure your Samsung drivers are current, may even be a good idea to just reinstall them just in case something may be wrong with them (normally causes the device not found issues but not taking any chance) also try a different USB cord. I do know not all use cords are made equal. Even a different USB port on your computer can make a difference. Then you got the common things like while Odin is doing it's thing let the device sit there don't touch it move it heck dont even look at it. But this just a broad kinda fix most issues kind of deal. Like Aimless Rambler said need some more info to narrow it down.


----------



## colbyt94 (May 26, 2017)

Thank Yall!! Been a member of XDA for a while, and finally had a set back that caused me to get my 1st cheap android. for $20 you cant beat the price for the phone you get. Thank yall for all the development and trial and error. I will also play with the root tonight and android kitchen. LMK whatever anyone may need help or research with. Feel free to PM


----------



## teknoweanie (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi does this work for the cricket version?


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Jun 7, 2017)

teknoweanie said:


> Hi does this work for the cricket version?

Click to collapse



That's the phone I had so yes it works for Cricket. Read through the post carefully and associated links first before you try it. It's not too difficult but dont miss any steps.


----------



## teknoweanie (Jun 7, 2017)

Uh did you get that Rom or twrp from the other model working on it?also did you use kingroot and supersume to root?
Edit: k so flash the file with Odin and then use kingroot and supersume.


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Jun 8, 2017)

teknoweanie said:


> Uh did you get that Rom or twrp from the other model working on it?also did you use kingroot and supersume to root?
> Edit: k so flash the file with Odin and then use kingroot and supersume.

Click to collapse



Using stock rom. As far as root goes ... kingroot and supersume method as described in post. Read from page 1 through. Edit: yes to your edit


----------



## teknoweanie (Jun 14, 2017)

k cool is there a way to fix the wifi? i dont see line thats specified in the post. ro.securestorage=true

EDIT: nevermind i found it and changed it. its just the change isnt fixing the wifi..any suggestions?

EDITEDIT: lol i guess it just needed a few trys and reboots. thanks! nice an rooted with much less running in the back.

thelastedit: does xposed work on this phone okay?


----------



## pinkbandit315 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey thanks again for giving huge support to this phone. I just rooted and was wondering how TWRP is working out. It would be really great to be able to have a budget phone that's also great for power users.


----------



## pinkbandit315 (Jun 16, 2017)

I have a "possible" twrp for the j120az. I ported it from the official TWRP IMG (https://dl.twrp.me/j2lte/twrp-3.1.1-0-j2lte.img.html) and the stock recovery. I tried booting it but knox was triggered and I got the samsung BSOD. I was able to flash stock firmware and re-root. Can anyone help with this step?

Here is the port: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B28sFjPLZWpAa3FHUnd0ZzhnOUE/view?usp=drivesdk

P.S. im very new to porting twrp. This most likely wont work, but i just need confirmation because I got the BSOD, so i could not determine whether it works or not.


-EDIT: I noticed that when you turn brightness all the way down the screen flickers. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## jasperjax (May 22, 2016)

Have done a little research trying to find any thing about an easy rooting for this device but no hits. I do know of some apps that can give root access haven't tried them but don't exactly trust them to much as have had them soft brick a few devices. 
But any way here is device specs. 
Carrier: cricket wireless
Phone name: Samsung Galaxy amp 2
Model number: Samsung-sm-j120az
Android version: 6.0.1
Baseband: J120AZTUU1APC4
if need any other info on it can supply it


----------



## pinkbandit315 (Jun 19, 2017)

Has anyone tested it yet?


----------



## pinkbandit315 (Jun 19, 2017)

Perhaps someone can use this recovery found here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/successfully-rooted-samsung-sm-j120w-t3492240

It is the Canadian version of our phone.

It may need to be ported, but much closer than anything we have right now...

EDIT: I think this phone has a locked bootloader. I always get SECURE CHECK FAIL in odin when flashing TWRP


----------



## tjohn9999 (Jul 3, 2017)

*I've been having problems with input method*

When i press input method it causes my phone to crash and power off and me to have to power back on the phone. Is anyone else having this problem? 
Now I have tried flashing the stock rom for the AMP 2 provided but for me it always fails and causes a installation error that can only be fix by using the ENG_BOOT_J120A ,file provided in one of the tutorials. It also seems like i can't back up and reset successfully it only turns off my phone and powers it back on. This could have been caused by something that I downloaded and used such as substratum theme engine,app2sd, or Boot Animations for SuperUser, but that seems unlikely but possible particularly with the Boot Animations one which is where I think the problems started. I also seem not to be able to get the power button menu restart or shutdown options my phone. It just shuts down.
*EDIT:* I figured out what was wrong, kind of, the app substratum had themed my setting and when i removed that theme the theme didn't go away. In order to fix this problem i downloaded substratum and the same theme enabled it and fully rebooted after i rebooted the theme was finally truly gone.  I could now after that select keyboard and see power menu again. I'm also pretty sure id be able to factory reset right in the settings.


----------



## AbsentUser (Jul 20, 2017)

*any twrp*

has anyone found made or ported a twrp recovery for the Samsung amp 2 6.0.1


----------



## rootandroideasy (Jul 23, 2017)

The device is able to obtain root access. There is a thread by Ashyx
Just rooted one and installed Xposed and a module to bypass the Amazon flex root check!


----------



## Woojoe23 (Aug 4, 2017)

rootandroideasy said:


> The device is able to obtain root access. There is a thread by Ashyx
> Just rooted one and installed Xposed and a module to bypass the Amazon flex root check!

Click to collapse



Any link but has anyone made a custom recovery for the galaxy Amp 2

---------- Post added at 05:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 AM ----------




Woojoe23 said:


> Any link but has anyone made a custom recovery for the galaxy Amp 2

Click to collapse



With that were u able to unlock bootloader


----------



## gdthomas (Aug 5, 2017)

Woojoe23 said:


> Any link but has anyone made a custom recovery for the galaxy Amp 2

Click to collapse



Here's the link to root: https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...ot-samsung-sm-j120a-galaxy-express-3-t3573646

I'm not aware of any custom recovery. I used FlashFire to install Xposed (wanam version - https://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/unofficial-xposed-samsung-lollipop-t3180960)


----------



## XxInSaNeClOwNxX (Aug 9, 2017)

I am beginning to build a cwm touch custom recovery... will post the link when complete

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

Any testers????


----------



## Dratini (Aug 14, 2017)

Was able to flash xposed wanam with flashfire. However I royally ****ed up my install by trying to use FolderMount https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2192122 Do not recommend using it, it killed my partitions, and now I have it bricked. The last link to the firmware is gone now, I am going to find it again.

This makes a great MP3 player. Very little hiss, very high quality sound, viper4android works, and the AMOLED screen works great at night. I think its wonderful, the BT on it also allows you to transfer music to it easily, and with an app like SuperBeam its very fast to transfer music!

Now to unbrick it. 

I can't unbrick it. It stops when I try to use Odin for BL, AP, CP and CSC. 

Stops at sboot.bin

Guys so now samsung prevents downgrades, it says SW REV. Check fail Device 2 Binary 1

It means the file I linked to before might not work anymore for you guys. The latest update is here: http://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?record=2EF1AEEAAFD911E6B04AFA163EE8F90B (uploading now, working)

I'm going to have to flash this one, it took me hours to figure it out. Now I see how thankless XDA is to their hard working members. I hope this works if anyone else bricks their sht


----------



## MrCoolesta (Aug 16, 2017)

Well, I successfully rooted my Galaxy Amp 2 so right now I'm a willing guinea pig if you guys having any experiments up your sleeves.


----------



## rockosifraldi (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi which version of wanam did you use, I installed the framework(xposed-v87.1-sdk23-arm64-custom-build-by-wanam-20161125) using flash fire and my device got softbricked.


----------



## blackhammer426 (Jan 24, 2018)

MrCoolesta said:


> Well, I successfully rooted my Galaxy Amp 2 so right now I'm a willing guinea pig if you guys having any experiments up your sleeves.

Click to collapse



i have not been able to unlock the cricket carrier, can anyone help


----------



## Omotep (Apr 9, 2018)

Anyone know how to update the system after running the ashyx?
I ran through his/her tutorial and rooted my amp 2 then ended up screwing around and having to factory reset and now the phone refuses to let me update the system.


----------



## jbruff232 (Sep 8, 2018)

First let me say THANK YOU for all of y'all's hard work. I am about to root my burner amp 2 but one question.... 

Can anyone confirm that their mobile hotspot now works after rooting their device? I have 4 lines with cricket but only use 3. I am wanting to turn this 4th line and my amp 2 into a little mobile hotspot to use while on the road for my laptop.


----------

